# Living Saints compared to Primarchs....



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

from what i know living saints are extremely powerful people, and our really storng psychers,

i just want to know what are there powers compared to the primarchs

are they above.... or below


and if there above whats there power compared to the emperor???


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Compared to emperor? Very very dead saint. Compared to a primarch? That one is tricky but I would have to call it for the primarch.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Compared to emperor? Very very dead saint. Compared to a primarch? That one is tricky but I would have to call it for the primarch.


so the primarch barely beats a saint???


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I just don't know enough about the saints to call it with any degree of certainty. For all I know the primarch could bitch slap them back the eye but idk.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The problem is we have very little engough on how strong a living saint really is. Their is an indecent where one of them cuts a bane blade in half with a sword.

Personally I think all living saints are different. Each one of them is giving a certain amount of power to do what the Emperor has chosen for them to do. Thus this might mean that no two living saints are similar in power. Yet this is what I just personally think.

Saints are supposed to be created by the Emperor will. So I doubt they could beat the Emperor.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have my doubts that the living saints, or anything in the Imperium's current arsenal, can match the power of the primarchs.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Saint Celestian is a bitch for the record


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, its a simple logical breakdown......

The Emperor created the Primarchs, including Horus
Horus, almost handed the Emperor his ass
The Emperor's will creates Living Saints

Logically, the Emperor would not create something stronger than a primarch, when a primarch almost bested him. Therefore! The saints are weaker than a primarch. Maybe on some cases, ie a VERY strong Saint MAY be slightly less powerful, or equal to, a weaker primarch like Ferrus Manus or Alpharion.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well that's not entirely true. Horus was never created to be that strong. In fact without the help of the gods Horus would have been torn limb from limb.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Well that's not entirely true. Horus was never created to be that strong. In fact without the help of the gods Horus would have been torn limb from limb.


so true, horus was helped by the gifts of the chaos gods, and look what happened to Sanguinius, got backhanded to death.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

LordofFenris said:


> The Emperor's will creates Living Saints


Presumably.



LordofFenris said:


> Logically, the Emperor would not create something stronger than a primarch, when a primarch almost bested him.


Assuming the Emperor is the one 'creating' the living saints, who said hes doing it consciously? There is a massive difference between the Emperor being conscious and physically active and creating the Primarchs to conquer the galaxy, compared to presumed psychic manifestations of the Emperor's will as he is in a completely different state/form/mind post-Ascension.

And take into account that Horus was pumped full of Warp energy and Chaotic blessings when he duelled the Emperor.



LordofFenris said:


> or equal to, a weaker primarch like Ferrus Manus or Alpharion.


What makes you think Ferrus Manus or Alpharius were 'weaker' Primarchs? In fact I would argue to the contrary.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ferrus Manus was one of the physically strongest Primarchs and, with the exception of Magnus the Red, the largest.

Not all Living Saints are gifted their abilities by the Emperor, in _Grey Knight_ a Saint is shown to have gotten his powers by being tainted a fact which wasn't uncovered until after his death.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not all Living Saints are gifted their abilities by the Emperor, in _Grey Knight_ a Saint is shown to have gotten his powers by being tainted a fact which wasn't uncovered until after his death.


That's not really a saint then.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But it was a Saint in the eyes of the people of the Imperium and he had a lot of the abilities of what you would consider a Living Saint, his taint was only discovered upon his death and was supressed by the Ministorum.

Who's to say that all the Living Saints actually get their powers courtesy of the Emperor?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Since when? There are cases of de-canonization following posthumous research - i.e Sts Ursula and Christopher.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not saying all potentially corrupted Saints are not demonised by the Ministorum after death, merely pointing out an occasion where one wasn't because of the masses support for him and the blow to morale (and probability of rebellion) if his true nature were revealed.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you sure that person was truly a living saint and not a person who just got a bunch of people to call him a living saint?

In order to be a living saint both the Inquisition and Ecclesiarchy have to agree on it which are know to last for many years.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes. He had an entire system dedicated to his Martydom and an Minor Battle Order of the Ecclesiarch's Battle Sisters formed to protect it.

One of his closest disciples became a preacher of the True Faith - the Imperial Forces of the System believed that the One True Faith was that of the Imperial Creed, but it was a perverted reality promoted by the servant of Tzeentch.


----------

